# Anything Butt turn-ins



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 16, 2007)

Show off your Anything Butt turnins. I'm trying to see what people turn-in for the Anything Butt catagory. I'll be able to do that this year but I'm curious about what the typical turn-in looks like. I've got the cooking part down ok, but my presentation could use some help. So post some anything Butt turn-ins, besides I believe everyone here loves to see "food porn".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's a pic of the BBQ Centrals 1st place turn in for the fall 2005 SOTB.  Fire Roasted Gazpacho with 2 different flavored Grilled Shrimp, one was basted with Reverend Marvins and the other with something secret.  We also served it with grilled toast points with manchego cheese.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's the Seafood Taco's we did last Spring at SOTB.  Don't recall exactly where they came in.  They contained grouper, shrimp and scallops that were marinated in a Lime/Cilantro sauce, then grilled along wtih a variety of veggies.  They tasted better than they looked!




  Anything Butt "Seafood Tacos" prepared



  Anything Butt "Seafood Tacos" prepared



  Seafood Taco's ready for the Judges


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2007)

A lot depends on the event and whether they will let you use your own plates and stuff or whether you have to use something that they give you.  The ones Larry just posted was at a event that did on-site "ATB" judging and the plates where thrown away by the judges after they sampled.   The same event has gone to a box turn-in... they give you a slightly larger than std turn-in box and six small conatiners.  You have to put your entry in the containers in the box.  Hard to do much with presentation then but if Larry or Rev Jr has pics of last fall's box maybe they can post that one too.

Jack and I always seem to forget the "ATB" pics when we cook.  I'll look thru my pics and see what I can find.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack and I always seem to forget the "ATB" pics when we cook.  I'll look thru my pics and see what I can find.



True, but we've cooked some bangin' dishes.  The best of the bunch was at Boone Hall where we did the Bruschetta and the Grilled Proscuitto Wrapped Peaches with the Balsamic Drizzle.  Plenty of fun, no Pics.   

Cappy's peach cobbler with homemade ice cream was a highlight to the AB contest.  Didn't we sweep that event?   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BayouBBQ (Mar 16, 2007)

Jack
Have you heard anything about the Boone Hall event this year? It's not listed on the KCBS site and the Boone Hall site still has last year's event.

ATB.....I've placed with country fried venison loin over cream grits with a cajun etouffee sauce. no pics though, sorry.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 16, 2007)

I almost put Boonhall on my schedule but the distance was the deciding factor in it being one we didn't do. Heck I'm not rich and competing cost some bucks. I might try to add that one next year.

What no pics? [smilie=nonono.gif]  You should be ashamed.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 16, 2007)

Silly me, I forgot about the "what we do in a contest" advice.

IMHO an Anything Butt entry should come off of your cooker or grill.  It's a pit cooking/grilling contest and you should have to display your master of the device.  IMHO desserts should have their own category.   

If it's a turn in situation, dress up your entry as you would expect to see it in a fine restaruant.  If you can use your own platform, use it.   Contrasting and coordinating colors make for good eye appeal, and sauces and condiments should not be taken for granted.  By this I mean, we cooked a beef wrapped scallion with a peanut dipping sauce last year.  Jethro put the sauce into a red pepper crown.  The AB judges commented that the stuffed tomato  :?  was awesome, and wanted to know what the stuffing was.  Thank God I dotted the plate and the scallion before turn in.  They never figured out that you were supposed to dip it. :roll:  :roll: 


If you are in a situation where the public will judge your entry, good luck.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 16, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Jack
> Have you heard anything about the Boone Hall event this year? It's not listed on the KCBS site and the Boone Hall site still has last year's event.
> 
> ATB.....I've placed with country fried venison loin over cream grits with a cajun etouffee sauce. no pics though, sorry.



Hey Russ!

Not yet.  They were late with the listing last year.  I heard a rumor, and it is by no means substantiated, that they were going to go SCBA this year.  I think that might dissapoint me.  I'm looking for a shot at Kansas City and The Jack without having to travel to get it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 16, 2007)

Larry, I'm expecting those seafood tacos now when we get together next month!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 16, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> BayouBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I hope they don't leave KCBS for the same reasons you speak of. My wife is from SC and was wanting to do a comp that close to her home town to have some local support. If they go away from KCBS I guess that will knock them out of contention alltogether for me.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 16, 2007)

This one from 2003  came in second at a little old barbecue contest in Lynchburg Tennessee.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/images/jack03_24.jpg


----------

